# up pin in scope



## tylerandchels (Feb 9, 2013)

top


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

whatever works for the dot to be clear and sharp will also work for the pin. you shouldn't need to change the strength of the clarifier, because whether the pin is in front or behind the lens, it's location to the lens is almost the same as the dot on the lens.


----------

